# Forgotten Forest



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

After a few years away from fishkeeping, I have finally set up my old tank to head towards my typical jungle style tank.

Equipment:
55 gallon tank
4ft HO t5 with 2 54w bulbs
Fluval 306
10lb co2 tank

Decor
Sandblasting sand 
Crypt Wendtii Bronze
Alt Reineckii
Random wood from past scapes re-mounted to give me more tree-like shapes and the star of the show, this stunner:










I couldn't believe it lasted any amount of time at $30. As soon as I saw it I envisioned it covered in moss and surrounded in overrun bushes as if it were in some secluded spot in the middle of the woods.

Here I am as of last night, with my first dose of ammonia for my cycle.










I am hoping to find some better bits of wood for the right side, ones that look more tree-like to fit the theme. Taller, maybe inverted roots that I can cover in java fern. Inspiration will strike I'm sure.

Water Stats:

Tap water: 
KH 1 (drop) 
pH 7.6, 
ammonia 0.5ppm! Not too happy about that for down the road, so hopefully the city is just doing some cleaning right now.

Tank water: (filled and filter running for 3 days)
Temperature 82°
Ammonia 1 ppm. Not sure why the discrepancy from the tap water. Its been sitting for roughly a week with brand new media. I cleaned all my old parts with diluted vinegar water but washed very well. 2 of the pieces of wood are from an old tank, but they have been dry since 2013.
Nitrate and Nitrate 0
gH 8 drops

I dosed with 1.5 ppm ammonia (3.35ml) to bring the total tank level to 2.5. Please let me know if I should increase that.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

I scored huge from slipfinger with this bundle of plants:










Which made my tank look like:










Some amazing plants in there, and I can't wait to see how they develop. Not totally the direction I envisioned for this scape, but it will evolve over time as they grow in.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

Just finished cycling at day 23, and had to basically pin hubbs down to stop him from running out to Walmart to buy fish since all the good fish stores are closed. If anyone is at Big Als Hamilton just before opening, I'll be the one hiding behind the pillar as he peers in the locked door with his most excited kid-in-a-candy-store eyes on.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha just be exciting.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

Yesterday's score was 6 angels, 6 khuli loaches and 3 peppered corys. It's been about 12 hours and the angels are finally starting to eat and explore the tank a bit, as long as I don't get too close.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Tank looks good. Can't wait to see the jungle all filled in.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

Tank isn't doing the greatest right now. I can't seem to get the water clear. Started out brown-y which I assumed was tannins from the new wood. It turned milky and assumed new tank syndrome, but now it's green so obviously algae. I turned down the photo period from 7 to 5 hours. My solenoid kept overheating and melting my tubing, so now I'm turning it on and off each day. With irregular work schedules I can't get the co2 on consistently so I'm not testing, but I'm about 1 bubble / second. I'm dosing flourish regularly and doing water changes as needed. I'm assuming that a light/nutrient/co2 balance is to blame at this point. I've not had luck finding solenoids in my area for sale, and amazon ones in a decent price range have horrible reviews.

Does anyone have any tips for me at this point? Reducing the algae, co2 or anything?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

How is the algae bloom?

Once you sort out your Co2 issues and get it running stable and consistent most of your issues will sort them self out.

Water changes are your friend.

If all else fails you can always go the route of a UV sterilizer, it will clear it up in a day or so.

What is the sub, BDBS?

What is your dosing routine?

Lowering photo period is always a good first step, but sometimes you need to get the light intensity down as well. Raising the fixture will sort this. 

Until you can get your Co2 sorted keep the photoperiod reduced.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

Water is still greenish. I'm doing weekly 40% changes, which cuts down the green for about a day. I'm getting a new LED fixture for my birthday next week that doesn't have broken legs, so that will help with the height issue.

I've got the kit you recommended from diyco2reg on the way. Hopefully in the next week or so that will arrive, and clear everything up.

Sub is the BDBS, which I'm quite enjoying. Everything sits on top of it nicely. I just need to get some circulation down there. I have quite a few dead spots that have way too much debris collection. I have a few holed drilled downwards in the spray bar, but it doesn't do enough.

I'm dosing flourish weekly right now, and using root tabs under the heavy eaters. I would like to stay away from EI if possible. Ive been there, and it was a bit too intense for my current lifestyle.

I've also had to change out some wood. I love the stump, but it was just too big and hard to clean around. It touched glass on 3 sides and I couldn't get underneath to vacuum. Ive put in a piece from my last scape, which changes my plan slightly. I need more shorty plants for underneath it. I'll wait on that for when the new light is running.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

Things are finally starting to com together. I received the co2 equipment on the 20th, but it was missing some parts so I had to wait an extra week for the part to arrive. It is now set up and I have a small amount of co2 running; 1 bubble every 2 seconds or so. This was due to a very busy weekend and not having the time to dedicate to getting it set up properly. That will change this evening hopefully after spending the day outside re-sealing some concrete. 

I also have a new light. I got an Aqueon OptiBright LED fixture. It says it's rated for low to medium light plants. Hopefully this will thin out the plants in there that need more light and I can start coming up with a plan. I would like a bunch more crypts and some anubias in there.

I feel like this has been a very rough start for this tank, and I'm looking forward to seeing it start to shine.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a great looking tank and I love the 'moody and shadowy' wood work. Or are those dinosaurs. Very dramatic.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Jen said:


> Things are finally starting to com together. I received the co2 equipment on the 20th, but it was missing some parts so I had to wait an extra week for the part to arrive. It is now set up and I have a small amount of co2 running; 1 bubble every 2 seconds or so. This was due to a very busy weekend and not having the time to dedicate to getting it set up properly. That will change this evening hopefully after spending the day outside re-sealing some concrete.
> 
> I also have a new light. I got an Aqueon OptiBright LED fixture. It says it's rated for low to medium light plants. Hopefully this will thin out the plants in there that need more light and I can start coming up with a plan. I would like a bunch more crypts and some anubias in there.
> 
> I feel like this has been a very rough start for this tank, and I'm looking forward to seeing it start to shine.


Once you have your light and Co2 dialed in it will definitely shine. Consistent Co2 will make all the difference in the world. Don't be shy with the Co2, of course ramp up slowly for your critters sake.

Keep posting the progress.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

First big loss today. I found one of my angels dead. Right away did a water test and my nitrates are in the 80-100 zone. 50% water change, filter clean and filling it back up now. Nothing looks out of the ordinary on his body - no lesions or sores, so I can only assume it was the nitrates. I'm regular on my water changes so it's very baffling how this happened.

Perhaps after I added 9 more harlequins and a few shrimp I should have tested the water a few days later to make sure.

My only other concern is that I have a lot of decaying plant matter build up on the side of the tank the filter outlet is on. I picked up a small power head to improve circulation above the substrate, but there is enough floaties in the tank that it keeps getting jammed up. Maybe I need to rearrange my plants so I have better circulation?


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

I’ll post some photos shortly when I can remember how to resize them in imgur, but I got another massive bundle of plants from Slipfinger (thanks for the bonus snail too ). I’ve done some rearranging in there and am very happy with the outcome. It’s amazing what a little tlc will do. 

In sad news, I have just lost 2 more angels to internal parasites. I’m treating the tank now so I’m hoping I won’t lose any more. Of the 6 remaining, I have 2 sets of mates pairs both tending the new eggs so I can’t only hope that means they are healthy.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

Slipfinger is so organized! I love it!









Here is the new layout. Hard to see, but I shifted the two pieces of wood on the right a little further apart to create a gap in the slate. I filled that with some mid ground plants. I clumped all the Bacopa together on the right and most of the smaller sword on the left, aside from the one plant you see on the right as there are eggs on it and I didn't want to anger the parents. Hopefully it will grow up a bit more and fill in behind the wood. I moved the big sword out of the corner because it was confined and could only grow up, leaving leaves bent at the surface collecting algae. Hopefully here it will be able to get bushier. I got rid of the Hygro Poly mostly because I don't like it, and because it was too unruly and really took away from the look with all its roots. It was just too messy.

Its amazing how a few bright green plants really open the space up. The majority of plants in the middle of the tank were very dark Crypt Wendtii that were shadowed even further by the Hygro and the tank just looked dark and bare to me.










I still need to increase substrate circulation. The powerhead I picked up earlier this month had broken, and the magnet isn't where it's supposed to be. I'm hoping a dab of silicone under the support will fix it. It was the cheapest one they sold, but I don't want to throw out $25 and spend another $50 on an even bigger one.

I also am still on the hunt for a foreground plant as the Blyxa didn't do anything in there. HC, Glosso or Elatine hydropiper is the look I would like but I know they are more demanding. Maybe some Marsilea hirsuta.

Let's see what this turns in to.


----------

